

Why embracing change is the key to happiness - stehat
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-23986212

======
bradleyland
The opening example the author provides is a completely inapt for their
premise. In the example, the choice is between a box containing the object of
your desire and emptiness; happiness and nothing. Life rarely presents us with
this type of choice.

A better exercise would have been if the two empty boxes contained something
unknown, but not empty.

Also, can someone explain this to me?

> Switching from Box A to Box C won't guarantee success, but will massively
> improve its odds.

Why would switching choices increase the odds of success?

~~~
nextweek2
I saw Derren Brown perform a trick in which he stated that it was proven in
maths that changing your mind is the better thing to do.

He presents 3 boxes, you pick one. He eliminates one and asks if you want to
change. You are going from a 33% chance to a 50% chance, plus most people
think they are being double bluffed.

